# IVF with donor eggs abroad



## Bumbo83 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello all

We are staring to consider using donor eggs for IVF as I have suspected egg quality issues.

We live in the UK but want to find out about options abroad. Where can I find out information about using donor eggs either in Europe or the US?

We are very keen to try a shared risk (refund scheme) if possible. I heard somewhere they might do this in the US too?

Thanks


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey bumbo83 I can't help but I am following as we have been told to start thinking about DE...... 

Do you want your child to be able to find the donor or not at 18? That's the bit I'm finding hardest. I know I would love the baby regardless!


----------



## Bumbo83 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi LXP

Thanks for getting in touch . We are also only just starting to research, i am nearly done with my 4th and last ivf using my own eggs so I need to know next steps as this one is unlikely to work. 

I personally would like for the child to have access to the donor at 18, hubby is more impartial. The reason is because my mum was a single mum and I had an absent dad. Although I don't want to meet him I find it reassuring that I know who he is and I made online contact out of curiosity with him and his family in my late 20s, though that was all I needed to satisfy my curiosity and we're no longer in touch. I know the situation with donor egg would be totally different, as I would be mum, but in my mind I would want to leave the option open for our potential child should they feel the urge to find out any information.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Morning Bumbo83 I agree with you and think I would like the child to have the option at 18, which I think limits us to the UK where it is more expensive...... 

I hope your 4th round works and so this is all hypothetical for you anyway xXx


----------



## Bumbo83 (Dec 11, 2017)

Is it only in the UK that the child would have donor information? Do no other countries have the same law?

Cycle 4 is pretty much a loss for us. We went in for a day 5 transfer today and we have 1 embryo left which didn't make it to blastocyst. We all agreed to delay for a day 6 transfer, but they were clear that if it's not a blastocyst by tomorrow, it's not even worth transferring it. 

I do feel much better about yet another failed IVF cycle as we're now looking into DE. If we didn't have this plan, I would be absolutely devastated!

What stage are you on? Have you had many own egg IVFs?


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey I am keeping everything crossed for your ET, you never know.......

As for other Countries I have only just started looking as well, others hopefully can help us, but I think Spain for example is anonymous. 

I am 35 and my hubby is 36, we have been TTC since June 2015. We have had three miscarriages and two failed IVF attempts. There are no issues with my hubby, but I have low AMH. In our first IVF attempt we got 8 eggs, three fertilised but on day 5 only two were still in the running and neither were a blast. On our second attempt we only got two eggs and only one fertilised and was behind on day three. We have had sperm fragmentation - normal, thyroid - normal, blood clotting - normal and NK cells - normal. So it must just be my low AMH. Our current clinic have said they would only do the same protocol again and we have been to a different clinic who said they would try natural IVF. Both clinics have mentioned DE. I would like to keep trying with my OE but it just seems like we are throwing our £ away on my vanity. We are not getting any younger and all our friends have children. Also I do not know how much more disappointment mentally I can take...... 

Like you I think a plan is a good idea. Our second cycle failed in August and since then I have been wallowing in self loathing. This month we have started looking at other clinics and my hubby is really keen to keep going with OE, I am however starting to look at DE as the %'s feel better when considering the £!!!! We are very lucky in as much as our friends and family want to help us financially, but I cannot stop feeling responsible for the debt we are taking on......Sorry I have written more than I intended....


----------



## Bumbo83 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi LXP, I'm going to send you a DM xxx


----------



## jimmysrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

I had donor treatment in the Czech Republic (Reprofit in Brno) and would highly recommend it. Donors are anonymous there, but there is lots of choice of donors, short waiting lists and excellent medical care. The cost is considerably cheaper than in the UK (Reprofit did do a shared risk scheme - 3rd round free if the first two were unsuccessful - not sure if this is still available....thankfully, we didn't need this option as we were successful on our second round). The international boards on FF are a good place to start to choose a clinic.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

> We live in the UK but want to find out about options abroad. Where can I find out information about using donor eggs either in Europe or the US?


eggdonationfriends site, they provide tons of info


----------

